# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  ՉԼ 1/2 եզրափակիչ, 2007-2008

## BOBO

Որ ձեր հույսին մնամ թեմա չեք բացի :Jpit: 
Քվեարկում ենք :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փաստորեն առաջին քվեարկողն եմ:
Կարծում եմ ՄՅՈՒ-ն,բայց սրտանց ցանկանում եմ,որ Բարսելոնան հաղթի:

----------


## BOBO

> Փաստորեն առաջին քվեարկողն եմ:
> Կարծում եմ ՄՅՈՒ-ն,բայց սրտանց ցանկանում եմ,որ Բարսելոնան հաղթի:


Բա խի ես Բարսելոն քվեարկել?
Հարցումը նրա համարա, որ քվեարկես, թե քո կարծիքով ով կհաղթի :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ես որ հաստատ կարծում եմ որ Բարսան կհաղթի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեջս մի քիչ հույս կա,որ Բարսը Մանչեսթերին կրելուա:
Եթե էս տուրում ՄՅՈՒ-ն Արսենալին կրվի,ուշադրությունւ ԱՊԼ-ի վրա ավելի շատ կդարձնի ու ամեն ինչ հնարավոր կլինի:

----------


## Սամվել

Ճիշտը որ ասեմ Մանչեստրից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է... նա կարա մի խաղ վերելքով խաղա մյուսում խայտառակ պարտություն կրի... Դրա համար նախորոք բաներ չեմ ասի...

Օրինակ էն տարի էլ էլի կարգին կազմով ու մարզավիճակով թռավ Միլանից...

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

իմ կարծիքով  Լիվերնու Բարսնեն խաղալու ֆինալում   շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի

----------


## Legolas

Մանչեստրը բարսսելոնինին  հեռձելույա.

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մանչեստրը բարսսելոնինին  հեռձելույա.


Հա բա ոնց կհեռձի բա չի հեռձի :Angry2:

----------


## Legolas

> Հա բա ոնց կհեռձի բա չի հեռձի


 վայ ստեղ ես՞ բա խի չես երեվում օնլայն. 

Revrativoin չի կարում կրի :Hands Up:

----------


## Vahe

Լիվերպուլը գավաթային թիմ է: Կարող է առաջնությանը լավ չխաղալ, բայց գավաթային խաղերում գիտի ոնց խաղա: Շատ հավանական է Լիվերպուլի տարբերակը: Բայց քվեարկում եմ Բարսելոնայի օգտին:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Իմ կարծիքով Լիվերպուլնա կրելու, քանի որ այդ թիմը չեմպիոնների լիգայում խաղալու և հաջողությունների հասնելու մեծ փորձ ունի, որը չափազանց կարևոր է: Օրինակ, նմանատիպ մեծ փորձ ունի նաև Միլանը, որը սակայն այս անգամ սայթակեց:

----------


## John

դզում են արդյունքները… ՉԵԼՍԻնա հաղթելու

----------


## Cesare

*MU :
Հիանալի մարզավիճակ և վերջ :
Իսկ Չելսին ափսոս, որ Լիվեռին ա կրվելու :*

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Մանչեստրը բարսսելոնինին  հեռձելույա.


*Հերձելը մեղմ ա ասված :*

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Ճիշտը որ ասեմ Մանչեստրից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է... նա կարա մի խաղ վերելքով խաղա մյուսում խայտառակ պարտություն կրի... Դրա համար նախորոք բաներ չեմ ասի...
> 
> [B][COLOR="Navy"]Օրինակ էն տարի էլ էլի կարգին կազմով ու մարզավիճակով թռավ Միլանից...


*Հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ ա :
Չի կարելի ասել, որ լավ մարզավիճակ եր :*

----------


## GevSky

Ես Շալկեից ավելի շատ էի վախում քան Մանչեստրից, միշտել Բարսան թույլ թիմերի հետ թույլա խաղացել, դրա համար Մանչեստրին խաղամակարդակով չի զիջելու, ես 100% չեմ կարա ասեմ ով կհաղթի, բայց հեռձելու պահը իմ համար ծիծաղելի էր :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Լիվերպուլը էս վերջի մի քանի տարվա մեջ հա ապացուցումա, որ ինքը կարողանումա հաղթել ամենադժվար հակառակորդներին:
Ինձ թվումա, որ ֆինալում մնալու են Մանչեստրն ու Լիվերպուլը, ու եթե էլի բախտը ժպտա Լիվերին, ինքն էլ կդառնա չեմպիոն:

Տեսնենք ոնց կստացվի, չորսն էլ արժանի են, չորսն էլ հզոր են: Թող հաղթի արժանին :
(թաքուն ասեմ, որ ես կուզենայի Չելսին հաղթի :LOL: ):

----------


## Ռեդ

ՉԼ ֆինալը լինելու ա Մանչ - Լիվերպուլ ու Մանչը չեմպիոնա դառնալու որովհետև եդ թիմում կան Ռոնալդուի, Ռուունիի ու Տեվեսի պես տղերք

----------


## Սամվել

> ՉԼ ֆինալը լինելու ա Մանչ - Լիվերպուլ ու Մանչը չեմպիոնա դառնալու որովհետև եդ թիմում կան Ռոնալդուի, Ռուունիի ու Տեվեսի պես տղերք


Մնացած տեղերն էլ աղջիկներ են!  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բարսելոնի հետ մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, չնայած ես ավելի շատ Լիվերպուլ եմ սիրում

----------


## Werder Bremen

Իհարկե կուզենայի Չելսին նվաճեր գավաթը ,բայց սրտիս խորքում կանխազգացում ունեմ որ  լիվերնա դառնալու....

----------


## Cesare

> Մնացած տեղերն էլ աղջիկներ են!


*ՉԷէ ապեր, ինչ–ինչ, բայց ետ կողմով ՄՅ-ն հաստատ Բարսաից ուժեղ ա :*

----------


## GevSky

*Բարսան հաղթելու ա*,
----------*Բոյան*---*Էտո՛ո*---*Մեսսի*
------------*Ինիեստա*----*Տուրե*
*Սիլվինյո*------------------------*Ձամբրոտտա*
-------*Մարկեզ*---*Թուրամ*---*Պույոլ*
-------------------*Վալդես*

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> ՉԼ ֆինալը լինելու ա Մանչ - Լիվերպուլ ու Մանչը չեմպիոնա դառնալու որովհետև եդ թիմում կան Ռոնալդուի, Ռուունիի ու Տեվեսի պես տղերք


Հետո ինչ  Լիվերումել Ջերարդի :Hands Up:  Տորեսի :Hands Up:  Ռիսեյի :Hands Up:  Ալոնսոյի :Hands Up:  պես տղեք կան   :Tongue: :

----------


## Լեո

Լիվերպուլին էլ, Չելսիին էլ չեմ սիրում :Bad: 
Էնպես որ ով էլ պարտվի, գոհ կլինեմ :Hands Up:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Էսօր Չելսին  լացելույա

----------


## Ֆելո

> Էսօր Չելսին  լացելույա


ոնց որ մանրից սկսումա :Smile:  գոնե սենց էլ շարունակվի :Cool:

----------


## BOBO

:Shok: 
Ինչ էլ բախտ ունեն բայց :Shok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էշ խաղ; ավելի լավ կլիներ քնեի;

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հետո ինչ  Լիվերումել Ջերարդի Տորեսի Ռիսեյի Ալոնսոյի պես տղեք կան  :


Երեկ քո էդ Ռիսեն սվայի չարեց? :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆելո

շատ ափսոս էր... :Sad:  բայց կտեսնեք Չելսիի դաշտում ինչ կատաղած խաղա լինելու. ու գրեթե համոզված եմ որ հաղթելույա Լիվերպուլը :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Շատ կլնի 3 անգամ խաղ սպանելով ֆինալ մտնեն, էս անգամ Բախտը մեր ձեռնա, Ավրամ Գրանտի տեսքով:



> Էսօր Չելսին լացելույա


 Բենիտեսը 2 ժամ լացելա զուգարանում… Ջերարդը հազիվա համոզել, որ դուրս գա զուգարանից, տակն էր անում ուժե  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Սենց հիմար ավարտ ես չէի սպասում : Ամողջ խաղը նայեցի մի կերպ, քունս տանում էր ահավոր, հետո վերջում նենց բան արեցին, որ քունս փախավ ու համարյա չեմ քնել կարգին:
Պատասխանատու խաղում տենց սխալ, հիմա ես չեմ էլ պատկերացնում Ռիսեի վիճակը, ամենադժբախտ մարդնա հիմա ինքը Անգլիայի: Գոնե կարողանա ուղղել իրա սխալը:
Չելսին շատ վատ էր խաղում, Լիվերն էլ տենց չէր փայլում, բայց հաղթանակի արժանի էր: Տորրեսը երեկ համարյա չէր երևում դաշտում, հենց երևում էի մի սխալ անում էր:
Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի պատասխան խաղում:

Իսկ այսօր Մանչեստրի հետ տեսնենք ոնցա խաղալու Բարսելոնան, բոլորս չգիտեմ ինչի սպասում ենք Բարսելոնի պարտությանը, բա որ հակառակը լինի?
Ֆուտբոլը հետաքրքիր խաղա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Եթե Ռիսեն ինքնագոլ չաներ, իրա հետևը Չելսիի խաղացող կար և դժվար թե ինքը նման տարածությունից վրիպեր:

----------


## Cesare

*Հաա շատ անկապ խաղ եր :
Դրոգբան իրա վրից գնդակ եր քցում,
Ֆրենկիի մոտ ոչմիբան չեր ստացվում :
Գռանտը, շատ դուդուկ ա :
Ռիսեն լավ ֆուտբոլիստ եր, ափսոս …… 

Բայց չեի հավատում, որ կարողա 1-1 պրծնի, Եթե ճիշտ լուչշե 
Ես երկուսից մեկի տեղը Արսենալը խաղար ֆինալում :*

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
*Մի բան դզեց, որ Տերին Տոռեսին ևս մեկ անգամ հասկացրեց, որ եթե Պույոլի նմաններին նվաստացնում ես, չի նշանակում կարաս Մեծն Տերիի դեմը թփռտաս …*

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Եթե Ռիսեն ինքնագոլ չաներ, իրա հետևը Չելսիի խաղացող կար և դժվար թե ինքը նման տարածությունից վրիպեր:


*Չելսիի խաղացող ……
Անելկան էր ելի, պտի շտանգին խփեր :
Հետո Ռիսեն կարար /ուզում եր/ գնդակը հեռացներ :*

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
*Հաա ՄՅ-ի խաղն ել 0-1 կամ 1-2 ա պրծնելու :*  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի անգամ Լիվերի բախտը լավ բերեց , որ քյալ Բենդները  չթողեց 100 տոկոսանոց գոլ մտներ Արսենալի խաղին ,հիմա էլ հակառակն ա ...

Բարսա-Մ.Յ`  1-1

----------


## GevSky

> բոլորս չգիտեմ ինչի սպասում ենք Բարսելոնի պարտությանը, բա որ հակառակը լինի?
> Ֆուտբոլը հետաքրքիր խաղա


Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր բոլորի մասին, ես որ Մ.Յու-ի պարտությանն եմ սպասում: :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Մի բան դզեց, որ Տերին Տոռեսին ևս մեկ անգամ հասկացրեց, որ եթե Պույոլի նմաններին նվաստացնում ես, չի նշանակում կարաս Մեծն Տերիի դեմը թփռտաս …


1. Քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել Պույոլին նվաստացած
2. Էդ կարգի ֆոըտբոլիստները չեն նվաստանում, քանի որ նվաստացումը տեղի է ունենում հոգեբանությամբ, իսկ Պույոլի հոգեբանությունը բոլորին է հայտնի
3.Ոնց կարելի է Պույոլին Տերրիի հետ համեմատել, Տերրիին ես համարում եմ միջին կլասի ֆոըտբոլիստ, քեզ էդ կարամ ասեմ, ինքը նվաստացավ  հենց էն օրը որ Բարսայի հետ խաղից առաջ հայտարարեց թե Բարսային միայն կարելի է կանգնեցնել վնասազերծելով Ռոննիին թեկուզ Ֆեիր - Փլեյի կանոններից դուրս: Դե հիմա դու ասա դա բարձրակարգ ֆոըտբոլիստի խոսքա այն ել գրանդ ակումբի ավագի, ընդամենը էժանագին հայտարարություն, որի համար հենց նծված խաղում, հենց Մեսսին նվաստացրեց Տերրիին իրա խաղով հետո, էժանագին արարքով (դիտավորյալ) Կարվալյուն (ինչ ավագը ինչ մնացածը) վնասեց Մեսսիին որի համար Մեսսին 3 ամիս չխաղաց, իսկ Կարվալյուն որակազրկվեց: Իսկ Բարսան Չելսիին դուրս թողեց պայքարից:


Հ.Գ. Եթե տղերքից խոսք գնաց ուրեմն մի մոռացեք Էտո՛ո - ին, Մեսսիին, Ինիեստային, Բոյանին, Անրիին, սենց բոլորին կարելի է թվարկել...

----------


## Սերխիո

Թերին մի քիչ ավելի խարիզմատիկ դեմք ա , քան Պույոլը :
Իսկ մի քանի անգամ  շրջանցելը չի նշանակում նվաստացնել ,տենց  պաշտպան չկա, որ խաբնված չլինի:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Մի բան դզեց, որ Տերին Տոռեսին ևս մեկ անգամ հասկացրեց, որ եթե Պույոլի նմաններին նվաստացնում ես, չի նշանակում կարաս Մեծն Տերիի դեմը թփռտաս …


ամեն խաղ չի, որ ֆուտբոլիստները կարողանում են լավ խաղան. :Wink:  սպասենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Պահը հասունացել է, միայն հաղթանակ ու 2 գոլի տարբերություն, վերջի վարյանտը 1:0 ա! :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

անկապ խաղ էր
Բարսելոնը շանս չունի էտ տեսակ խաղով
պետք ա պատասխան խաղից առաջ մի լավ խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն

----------


## REAL_ist

Բարսան բաց թողեց իր միակ շանսը երեկ, չօգտվեց սեփական դաշտի առավելությունից, դուսը խաղում ենել Մանչի դեմ շանս չունի

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ ես տենց չեմ մտածում, Բարսան իրա երեկվա խաղով ցույց տվեց որ Մանչեստրի հետ կարա ոչ պակաս խաղա, երեկ չստացվեց գոլ խփել, մյուս անգամ կստացվի, իսկ Մ.Յուն իրան վայել չեր խաղում անընդհատ խախտումներով ու չոր պաշտպանությամբ: Բայց դա կապապ չունի Բարսան անցնելուա, արդյունավետ ոչ ոքի կլինի ու Բարսան կանցնի, իսկ երեկ մրցավարը համը հանեց - խաղի երկրորդ րոպեին միամիտ ձեռքին կպնելու համար 11 մ. չեն դնում: Դրա համարել չստացվեց :Cool:

----------


## Vahe

Ես Բարսելոնին եմ երկրպագում, բայց երեկվա խաղը ցույց տվեց որ Մանչեստրը ներկա պահի դրությամբ ավելի ուժեղ է: Տակտիկապես գերազանցեց Բարսելոնին: Շատ գրագետ պաշտպանվում էին ու հնարավորության դեպքում հակագրոհում: Բայց երեւի իրանք գոլ խփելու հույս էլ ունեին: Մյուս խաղը կլինի այսօրվա խաղի հակառակ պատկերը, Բարսելոնը կպաշտպանվի, Մանչեստրը կգրոհի, բայց հուսանք Բարսելոնը կկարղանա գոլ խփել:

Իմ կարծիքով պատասխան խաղը կամ 1:1 կամ 0:0

----------


## Լեո

Շատ լավ խաղ էր: Ճիշտա գոլ չգրանցվեց, բայց Բարսան ապացուցեց, որ ինքը եղել է ու կա հզոր ֆուտբոլային ուժ Եվրոպայում, և ինչու չէ, նաև ամբողջ աշխարհում: Բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ վերջին շրջանում Բարսայի խաղը չի ստացվում, իսկ Մանչեստրինը, ընդհակառակը, շատ լավ է ստացվում: Բայց չնայած դրան, երեկ Մանչեստրը Բարսայի դեմ խղճուկ վիճակում էր հայտնվել: Դա էր վկայում խաղի պատկերը և վիճակագրությունը: Տարածքային բացահայտ առավելություն ուներ Բարսան` 38%-62% (էսպես Բարսան խաղումա Լևանտեի կարգի թիմերի հետ): Մի տվյալ էլ` ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում Մանչեստրը ընդամենը մեկ ուղիղ հարված է կատարել Բարսայի դարպասին: Մի խոսքով` *Բարսա, Բարսա, Բարսա~* :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բարսան վատ էր խաղում երեկ ,կարճ փոխանցումներով գնդակ պահելը  ապարդյուն բան ա, եթե մի նորմալ հարված չեղավ , բայց շանսերը համարու եմ 55 -45 հօգուտ Բարսայի , քանի որ 1-1 կավարտվի պատասխանը:

----------


## Brigada

> Բարսան վատ էր խաղում երեկ ,կարճ փոխանցումներով գնդակ պահելը  ապարդյուն բան ա, եթե մի նորմալ հարված չեղավ , բայց շանսերը համարու եմ 55 -45 հօգուտ Բարսայի , քանի որ 1-1 կավարտվի պատասխանը:


ես վերջերս ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայել ոնցա իրավիճակը,ով ա ֆինալում թե հլը ֆինալը չի՞ :Think:

----------


## Մանե

Չեմ հասկանում, թե վերջերս Բարսելոնային ի՞նչ ա եղել, բայց դե հուսով եմ,որ ինքը կդառնա չեմպիոն :Wink:  Մնում ա մի քիչ հավաքված խաղ ցույց տա :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ես վերջերս ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայել ոնցա իրավիճակը,ով ա ֆինալում թե հլը ֆինալը չի՞


հլը ֆինալ չի :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Ստեղ մի շատ կարևոր գործոն կա, Բարսան ավելի շատա ուզում հաղթի քան Մանչեստրը, քանի որ Բարսան արդեն կորցնելու բան չունի ի տարբերություն հակառակորդի, կոնի վրա են դրվում որոշ ֆոըտբոլիստների ապագաները Բարսայում, օրինակ Էտո՛ո, դե մարզիչի մասին էլ չեմ ասում, ինքնամոռաց ու ամենավերջի ուժերով պետքա խաղա Բարսան, իսկ Մանչեստրը դեռ լարվածա իր առաջնության մեջ, մյուս կողմից Դեկուն ու Մեսսին սկսում են մարզավիճակ ձեռք բերել, նաև Պույոլը կխաղա...

----------


## Cesare

*Պհօօ՜:

Ինչ անկապ վիճակ ա …
Տղեեեք հո զոռով չի՞ Բարսան մի գլուխ ցածր ա քան ՄՅ-ուն չնայած հանգամանքներին :

Բայց Ռոնալդուին ինչքան եմ ……
Որ պենալը խփեր հետաքրքիր խաղ կլիներ 2-րդ տայմն ել չեի քնի :*

----------


## Արիացի

Ոնց նայում եմ, Լիվերպուլն ա չեմպիոն դառնալու: Ամենաուժեղ թիմն ա: Հետո էլ էսօրվա օրով եվրոպայի ամենաուժեղ ակումբային մարզիչը Բենիտեսն ա:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Ոնց նայում եմ, Լիվերպուլն ա չեմպիոն դառնալու: Ամենաուժեղ թիմն ա: Հետո էլ էսօրվա օրով եվրոպայի ամենաուժեղ ակումբային մարզիչը Բենիտեսն ա:


Այ դու մալադեց, եսել եմ տենց մտածում:
Լիվերպուլի առավելությունը էնա, որ ինքը չեմպիոնների լիգայում լավա խաղում, չեմպիոնների լիգայում խաղալու մեծ փորձ ունի, չեմպիոնների լիգայում հաջողությունների հասնելու մեծ փորձ ունի...
... իրա շանսերը շատ մեծա, իմ կարծիքով 4 թմերի մեջ` ամենամեծնա:

----------


## Cesare

> Այ դու մալադեց, եսել եմ տենց մտածում:
> Լիվերպուլի առավելությունը էնա, որ ինքը չեմպիոնների լիգայում լավա խաղում, չեմպիոնների լիգայում խաղալու մեծ փորձ ունի, չեմպիոնների լիգայում հաջողությունների հասնելու մեծ փորձ ունի...
> ... իրա շանսերը շատ մեծա, իմ կարծիքով 4 թմերի մեջ` ամենամեծնա:


*Ռիսեի գոլից հետո ...
Դժվար :

Չնայած տենց ել պտի լինի :
Իսկ 4-ի մեջ ամենալավ վիճակը ՄՅիննա, չնայած 1-ին խաղից հետո տենց չեի ասի :*

----------


## REAL_ist

Բենիտեսը ամենալավ գավաթային մարզիչնա, թե չե դիստանցիայի վրա թուլա

----------


## GevSky

> *Պհօօ՜:
> 
> Ինչ անկապ վիճակ ա …
> Տղեեեք հո զոռով չի՞ Բարսան մի գլուխ ցածր ա քան ՄՅ-ուն չնայած հանգամանքներին :
> *


Անհեթեթություն: Էդ երբվանից Մ.ՅՈՒՆ  Բարսայից բարձր դառավ էն էլ մի գլուխ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> *Պհօօ՜:
> 
> Բայց Ռոնալդուին ինչքան եմ ……
> *


Հա իսկ Ռոնալդուն վաստակավոր դերասանա իրա խաղավոճի մեջ պարտադիր մտնումա մեկի գլխին սարքել 11 մ վաստակել, կամ տուգանային, ստատիստիկայով իրա դեղին քարտերի մեծ մասը սիմուլյացիայի համարա... չեմ սիրում տենց ֆուտբոլիստների :Bad:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա իսկ Ռոնալդուն վաստակավոր դերասանա իրա խաղավոճի մեջ պարտադիր մտնումա մեկի գլխին սարքել 11 մ վաստակել, կամ տուգանային, ստատիստիկայով իրա դեղին քարտերի մեծ մասը սիմուլյացիայի համարա... չեմ սիրում տենց ֆուտբոլիստների


Ես նույնպես զզվում եմ դերասան-ֆուտբոլիստներից :Bad: : Նրանք խաղի գեղեցկությունը աղճատում են:

----------


## REAL_ist

բացի դերասան լինելուց կարգին խաղումա ու ես տարի ամենաարժանին ինքնա Ոսկե գնդակի

----------


## Լեո

> բացի դերասան լինելուց կարգին խաղումա ու ես տարի ամենաարժանին ինքնա Ոսկե գնդակի


Մի բան ավելացնեմ.
Ինքը *օսկարի* էլ ա արժանի :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Բարսան չի հաղթի, բայց կանցնի եզրափակիչ!

----------


## GevSky

Չելսինա անցնելու եզրափակիչ ու Բարսան կրելույա եզրափակիչը

----------


## Սաքուլ

Եզրափակիչ` Լիվերպուլ - Մանչեստեր Յու.

----------


## GevSky

Թարս ես ասում 
Բարսելոնա-Չելսի

----------


## Լեո

Սիրտս լավ բան չի հուշում: Էսօր Բարսայի շանսերը շատ քիչ են: Եթե Բարսայի ներայիս խաղամակարդակը նախանցած տարվա Բարսայի մակարդակին լիներ, պրոբլեմ չէինք ունենա, բայց գաղտնիք չէ, որ Բարսան հիմա իր ամենաանվստահ խաղն ա ցուցադրում:

Է~հ, *ԱՌԱ~Ջ Բարսա...* 
Գոնե էս կարգախոսը քեզ օգնի :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սիրտս լավ բան չի հուշում: Էսօր Բարսայի շանսերը շատ քիչ են: Եթե Բարսայի ներայիս խաղամակարդակը նախանցած տարվա Բարսայի մակարդակին լիներ, պրոբլեմ չէինք ունենա, բայց գաղտնիք չէ, որ Բարսան հիմա իր ամենաանվստահ խաղն ա ցուցադրում:
> 
> Է~հ, *ԱՌԱ~Ջ Բարսա...* 
> Գոնե էս կարգախոսը քեզ օգնի


*Հաղթելու ենք...*  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Հաղթելու ենք...*


բարոյապես միայն :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չմտածեք,ամեն ինչ լավա լինելու:
Բարսան էսօր մի հատ մեծավարի դասա տալու Մանչեսթերին:
Մենք հաղթել ենք,չենք հաղթում,բայց հաղթելու ենք...

----------


## Սամվել

Մնում է միայն սպասել և հուսալ  :This: ...

Վան դեր Սարը անվստահա...

Տղեքը լավ են խաղում... Ափսոս մի հատ մանկական սխալի պատճառով գոլ կերանք...
*
Հաղթելու ենք...*

----------


## Լեո

2-րդ խաղակեսում ըստ իս պետք ա Անրին փոխարինի Աբիդալին, Ինիեստան պետք ա հետ քաշվի, ու հարձակման ձախ եզրում խաղա Անրին: Մեկ էլ Տուրեի հարցն ա լուրջ, տղեն քնում ա, պիտի փոխարինվի, Կրկիչը ամենալավ տարբերակն ա, բայց էտ դեպքում էլ Բարսայի կիսապաշտպանությունը կվերածվի կիսահարձակման:

Լավ, 2-րդ խաղակեսնա սկսվում, հուսով եմ ֆուտբոլային տոնը չի փչանա: Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի:

----------


## Սամվել

:Sad: ... Ցտեսություն Ռայկարդ... Շնորհակալություն ամեն ինչի համար...  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ... Ցտեսություն Ռայկարդ... Շնորհակալություն ամեն ինչի համար...


Ուհու, բայց ես այ սենց եմ ճանապարհում իրան  :Smile:  ինքը լավ տղայա  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ուհու, բայց ես այ սենց եմ ճանապարհում իրան  ինքը լավ տղայա


Ես էլ... Ուղակի խաղի համար եմ տխուր... Չեղած տեղից գոլ կերան  :Sad: 

Զամբրոտային կյանքում չեմ ների  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Է~հ ,ինչպես ասում են , եկել էին կարմիր սատանաների մայլեն,ուզում էին քյանդրբազ խաղալ:

անգլիական եզրափակիչը ակնկալում եմ Մ.Յ.-Լիվերպուլ

----------


## Լեո

> ...հուսով եմ ֆուտբոլային տոնը չի փչանա:


Փչացավ :Cray:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես էլ... Ուղակի խաղի համար եմ տխուր... Չեղած տեղից գոլ կերան 
> 
> Զամբրոտային կյանքում չեմ ների


դե լավ դու էլ... ետ չլիներ ուրիշ կլիներ... մանչը եսօր հաստատ խփող էր... սենց պաշտպանությանը .... ու համել վայթե զամբրոտան չէր .. Խավին չ՞էր :Think: 




> Է~հ ,ինչպես ասում են , եկել էին կարմիր սատանաների մայլեն,ուզում էին քյանդրբազ խաղալ:
> 
> անգլիական եզրափակիչը ակնկալում եմ Մ.Յ.-Լիվերպուլ


իսկ Ես Չելսի եմ ուզում, որ էտ անասունները ռադ լնեն .... եզերը ոնց Արսենալին դուս թողին  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ներսես ջան , իրա  կազմով ու Չ.Լ-ում անկցացրած խաղով Լիվերը արժանի ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե լավ դու էլ... ետ չլիներ ուրիշ կլիներ... մանչը եսօր հաստատ խփող էր... սենց պաշտպանությանը .... ու համել վայթե զամբրոտան չէր .. Խավին չ՞էր
> 
> 
> 
> իսկ Ես Չելսի եմ ուզում, որ էտ անասունները ռադ լնեն .... եզերը ոնց Արսենալին դուս թողին


Պահի հարցն էր... Ցայկնոտի մեջ գցեց իրենց... քանի որ այդ ժամանակ աչդեն պետքա ստիպված հարմար նահարմար առաջ գնային... իսկ եթե էտ գոլը չլիներ Մանչը պետքա առաջ գար ու հաստատ լքիը ազատ տեղ կմնար հետևը...

Ախր բոլոր նորմալ ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ գիտեն որ տենց վախտեր չեն դնում գնդակը հեռացնում կենտրոն այլ եզրից են հանում..  :Cry: 

Հ.Գ. Էդո բա որ Ասում էի Յայա Տուրեն *ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆԱ*

----------


## Սերխիո

Յայան ինչ կապ ունի ?

Մանչի կազմում ընտիր էր խաղում Էվրան :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան , իրա  կազմով ու Չ.Լ-ում անկցացրած խաղով Լիվերը արժանի ա:


Չէ է Պետրոս ջան .... Արսենալի հետ խաղում  զասուդիտ արին ... ու էտ խաղերում լիվերը չպտի անցներ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
էէէ Սամ... ասում եմ էտ չլիներ ուրիշը հաստատ լինելու էր ... մի հատ ռեալ նայի էլի ... հմի հեչ արագություն չունեն մերոնք ... ազատ տարածություն լինի չլինի ... սենց թե նենց էս պիտի լիներ ... իմ միակ հույսը վերջի րոպեներին խփած գնդակն էր... թե չէ ուրիշ վարյան ուղղակի չկար մանչին անցնելու. ....

----------


## Սամվել

> Յայան ինչ կապ ունի ?


Շատ մեծ...տապոռա էտի սաղ գրոհները քնացնում էր...

Սխալ քայլ էր Ինեսատին հաներլը... Ավելի լավ էր դեկունի հաներր կամ Յայային... :Sad: 

Շուտ պետքա Յայային հաներ Գուդը խաղար...

իսկ դրանցի առաջ պետքա Անրիին մցներ բայց Էտոոի տեղը...

Բոյանին էլ Դեկուի կամ Չավիի...ավելի լավա Դեկուի  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ներսես ջան ,հասկանում եմ քեզ, քո սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցումը , բայց ես քանի որ 2 ակումբների երկրապգուն էլ չեմ ,մի քիչ օբյեկտիվորեն կարծիքս դա է :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շատ մեծ...տապոռա էտի սաղ գրոհները քնացնում էր...
> 
> Սխալ քայլ էր Ինեսատին հաներլը... Ավելի լավ էր դեկունի հաներր կամ Յայային...
> 
> Շուտ պետքա Յայային հաներ Գուդը խաղար...
> 
> իսկ դրանցի առաջ պետքա Անրիին մցներ բայց Էտոոի տեղը...
> 
> Բոյանին էլ Դեկուի կամ Չավիի...ավելի լավա Դեկուի


Սամ ինչ ուզում ես ասա ով ուզումա դւրս գար զամեն ... մեկա թիմը չէր կարա սենց դանդաղ ֆուտբոլ խաղալով Մանչին կրեր .... էն երկու տարին բա ինչի էր ջարդում ... որովհետև արագություն կար ... հիմիկվա ֆուտբոլիստներնել հեչէլ վատը չեն ուղղակի թիմը դինամիկա չունի .... տապոռավարի ուզումա գոլ խփի .. տենց չի լինում

----------


## Սերխիո

ուղղակի այս ամենի մեջ մի սխալ ունի Բարսան` սխալ տրանսֆերը այս տարվա ,գրեթե ոչ մեկը չի արդարացնում իրան ;

----------


## Սամվել

> Ներսես ջան ,հասկանում եմ քեզ, քո սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցումը , բայց ես քանի որ 2 ակումբների երկրապգուն էլ չեմ ,մի քիչ օբյեկտիվորեն կարծիքս դա է :


Ա դե Օբյեկտիվը -1 +1 պենալնե՞րն են  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան ,հասկանում եմ քեզ, քո սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցումը , բայց ես քանի որ 2 ակումբների երկրապգուն էլ չեմ ,մի քիչ օբյեկտիվորեն կարծիքս դա է :


բայց համաձայն չես որ առաջինում Գլեբին պենալ չդրին ... իսկ երկրորդում հավայի պենալ դրին»

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> բայց համաձայն չես որ առաջինում Գլեբին պենալ չդրին ... իսկ երկրորդում հավայի պենալ դրին»


Բայց զգում էք չէ Վենգերը ինչ կարգին մարզիչա ... Ճիշտ պահի վաճառեցին Անրիին.. ու ինչ տվեց Անրին Բարսաին. ... մեծ հաշվով ոչինչ .... 

Ինչ Ճիշտա ճիշտա ... Անրիին առան փողի համար, ոնց որ =ամանակին Բեքհեմին Ռեալը առավ

----------


## Սերխիո

Անրին իրա կլասը ցույց կտա Եվրո 2008-ում ,այ կհամոզվեք ,ուղղակի ինքը լավ ա դրսևորում իրան են ժամանակ ,երբ իրանից ա կախված թիմը: Ու քանի որ Զիզուն չկա Ֆրանսիայում ,ինքը տեսեք ինչ ա անելու :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էտ գիտեմ  :Smile:  Ուղղակի բարսաում տենց չի ու Արսենալում արդեն տենց չէր ...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ինքը միշտ էլ իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստներիցա եղել ... աաաա էսօր էլ են իրա թույն հարվածից արեց ... արդեն սպասում էի հրաշք գոլ ենել թույլ ստացվեց  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

հիմա էլ Ֆաբրեգասն ա նույն դերև ստանձնել :

Հ.Գ.
միշտ հմայվել եմ Վենգերի տրանսֆերային քաղաքակնությամբ , բայց Դա Սիլվաին 24 միլիոնը անհեթեթություն էր ,եթե ետքան տար ու Վիլյա առներ, հիմա կարող ֆինալում էր ,լիներ, չեմպիոն էլ Անգլիայի ,որպես բոնուս

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սեսկը տղայա :uhu

վայ քու արա.... :Shok:  :Shok:  ետ ինչքան են դրան տվել .. չգիտեի

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչքանով ,որ ծախեցին  Անրիին

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչքանով ,որ ծախեցին  Անրիին


34 ինչքան հիշում եմ

----------


## Սերխիո

չէ 24 ա եղել

----------


## salatik

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ հետաքրքիր խաղ էր երեկվա կիսաեզրափակիչը, Մանչեստրը սուպեր ֆուտբոլիստներ ունի ու ապացուցեց երեկ դա կրկին:
Պոլ Սքոուլզը իմ համար գոնե միշտ եղելա հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ, ու երեկվա իրա գոլը շատ սիրուն էր: 
Ապրեն իրանք:
Բարսելոնայի մարզիչը խելքը թռցրելա, Անրիի նման տղուն սկզբում չի հանում խաղադաշտ, ոսկեղենի հետ Ռեյկարդի խելքն էլ են տարել գողերը:

Տեսնենք այսօր ինչ դուրս կգա, եթե Չելսին կարողանա պահել դարպասը ուրեմն ֆինալ դուրս կգա, բայց կարծում եմ, որ Լիվերպուլը կպայքարի մինչև վերջ ու անպայման գոլ կխփի:

Վեջում մնալու են Մանչեստրն ու Լիվերպուլը ու հաղթողին դժվար կարողանամ հիմա գուշակել:

Երբ պետքա Յուվենտուսս էլ խաղա ՉԼ-ում, կարոտել եմ իրա խաղերին այլ երկրների թիմերի հետ  :Blush:

----------


## John

ՉԵԼՍԻնա հաղթելու էսօր, ասեմ խի՞ որտև տենց ա ձևը: Մանչին հալալա, ապացուցեց անգլիական եզրափակիչ կլինի իրա շնորհաիվ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

*Երեկվա ՄՅ-ն են ՄՅն չէր, որը խաղում էր 3-4 տուռ առաջ Պրեմիեր Լիգայում :
Բայց դե մեկա ուժեղ ա ելի հո զոռով չի :
Ռայկարդը ես 3 տարի ա չջոգեց, որ Անգլիական ակումբի
հետ խաղում գրոհել չի նշանակում գոլ խփել :

Կարողա ՉԼն կրենք խայտառակ ըլենք ???*

----------


## REAL_ist

տենաս ինչքան են թողելու Ռայկարդի ու իրա թմի սրընթաց վայրեջքը շարունակվի
Մանչի համար էլ ընդհանրապես չէի էլ կասկածում, չեմպիոն պտի դառնան տղեքը

եսօր էլ աչկիս Չելսին անցնի

----------


## Աբելյան

հույս ունեի, որ Անրին սկզբից կխաղա, ու էտ վախտ երևի մի բան ստացվեր

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս:
ՉԵԼՍԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ...

----------


## Ֆելո

երեկվա խաղում տենց էլ պետքա լիներ... :Wink: 

իսկ էսօր *ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ԱՌԱՋ* :Clapping:

----------


## John

> Լիվերպուլ    2 -------4.08% 
> Միլան    2--------- 4.08% 
> Արսենալ    4----------- 8.16% 
> *Ռեալ Մադրիդ    16 -----------32.65%* 
> Չելսի    6---------- 12.24% 
> Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ    0 -----------0%  
> Ռոմա    4--------- 8.16% 
> *Բարսելոնա    15----------- 30.61%*





> Manchester United    9 -----------20.93% 
> *FC Barcelona    12------ 27.91%*  
> Arsenal    5 --------11.63% 
> AC Roma --------   3 6.98% 
> Liverpool    4------- 9.30%  
> Schalke 04     2 -----------4.65% 
> CHELSEA    8 -------18.60%





> Լիվերպուլ    11----- 23.40% 
> Չելսի    6-------- 12.77% 
> *Բարսելոն    16------- 34.04%* 
> Մանչեստր Յ.    14------- 29.79%


ինչ ասեմ… քվեարկության արդյունքները սպանիչ են, ու ամեն ինչ գնում է դեպի նրան, որ Չելսին է հաղթելու  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

Էն առաջին քվեարկությունը կեղծվել էր :LOL: 
հիշում եմ 2 հոգի Մանչեստր էր քվեարկել, որից մեկը ես, մի վախտ էլ նայեմ տենամ 0 ա :LOL:

----------


## John

> Էն առաջին քվեարկությունը կեղծվել էր
> հիշում եմ 2 հոգի Մանչեստր էր քվեարկել, որից մեկը ես, մի վախտ էլ նայեմ տենամ 0 ա


 :LOL: 

Ինչ ասեմ… ո՞ւր է հզոր Լիվերպուլը… չկա՜… ասում էի չէ, որ 3 անգամ Չելսիից անցել չեն կարա… Շնորհավորում եմ ինձ, Արիստոկրատին, Գեստին ու մեկ էլ մյուս բոլորին, ովքեր Չելսիին էին երկրպագում ես խաղում: *Լեմպարդ Դրոգբա Բալլակ Էսիեն* Տորես… Ջերարդ………… Կրաուչ  :LOL:  Ռիսե  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ինչ ասեմ… ո՞ւր է հզոր Լիվերպուլը… չկա՜… ասում էի չէ, որ 3 անգամ Չելսիից անցել չեն կարա… Շնորհավորում եմ ինձ, Արիստոկրատին, Գեստին ու մեկ էլ մյուս բոլորին, ովքեր Չելսիին էին երկրպագում ես խաղում: *Լեմպարդ Դրոգբա Բալլակ Էսիեն* Տորես… Ջերարդ………… Կրաուչ  Ռիսե


կրել եք լավ եք արել, բայց Լիվերպուլին մի կպի :Tongue:  տղեքը լավ էլ խաղում էին :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> կրել եք լավ եք արել, բայց Լիվերպուլին մի կպի տղեքը լավ էլ խաղում էին


Դավ ջան, Ռիսեն ավելին արեց, քան Դրոգբան… դրա համար եմ ղժժում… Լիվերը վատ չխաղաց, բայց դե ԳՐԱՆՏը Մոուրինյո չի, ամեն մարդու բան չի  :LOL:  Անելկային ճիշտ պահիմ մտցրեց ու ՀԱՂԹԵՑ, ինքը արեց էն, ինչը չանելու պատճառով 2 մարզիչ լքել են Չելսին…

----------


## Սերխիո

Ջոն ,ձենդ տաք տեղից ա, գալիս , բայց վստահ եմ , բաբելի հրաշք գոլից հետո թուքդ չորացել էր

----------


## John

Սերխիո ջան, ես ԱՄԲՈՂՋ խաղի ընթացքում վստահ էի, որ հաղթելու ենք, որտև տենց խաղով պարտվել, նշանակում է ԳՐԱՆՏ ակումբ չլինել, իսկ ԳՐԱՆՏԻ թիմը իսկապես ԳՐԱՆՏ թիմա: 3-2 ու 2-1 տարբերություն չկար, մենակ էն էր տարբեր, որ մնացել էր 3 րոպե ու Շեվային որ տեսա, զգացի, որ հաշիվը կարանք պահենք  :Smile: 
ու վաբշե ոչ Բաբելը, ոչ էլ դու Սերխիո տղա  (  :LOL:  ) իմ ուրախությունը չեք կարա հարամեք: Թուքս մինչև հիմա էլ չորացածա, որտև ծարավ եմ, բայց հավես չկա գնամ ջուր խմեմ: Ձենս էլ տաք տեղից պտի գա, բա ուրդո՞ւց գա:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես քո տոնը ,բնավ ցանկություն չունեմ փչացնելու  :Wink: 
Շնորհավոր

----------


## John

> Ես քո տոնը ,բնավ ցանկություն չունեմ փչացնելու 
> Շնորհավոր


Մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

*Բացառիկ Խաղ եր :
Էս վերջի 3 տարվա մեջ Չելսիի են հազվադեպ խաղերից եր, որ նայում եի, ոչ թե սարսափով, այլ հաճույքով :

Հալալա տղեքին :*

----------

